# Wheezing



## EVEL (Feb 2, 2011)

My cockatiel is male and almost 5 years old. Over the past few weeks, i've noticed an occasional wheezing sound when he breathes. He has no signs of runny nose or discharge of any kind. could it be a respiratory infection? when he sits on my shoulder i can feel a bit of moistness when he wheezes. it sounds kind of like a sudden intake of breath. do i need to take him to the vet?
please help, as i'm very worried.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would take him to the vet and get that checked out. Respiratory infections can be very serious in birds, so it isn't worth the risk of waiting to see whether it gets worse.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

please take him to the vet as soon as possible and do give us an update about his recovery


----------



## EVEL (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks, I'll call the vet in the morning. i hope it's nothing serious


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he's only making the noise occasionally, then you've probably caught any possible infection early, which is a very good thing. Please keep us updated on what the vet says!


----------



## EVEL (Feb 2, 2011)

i'll be sure to stay updated. thank you for the help


----------



## EVEL (Feb 2, 2011)

I looked into finding a vet, but Bubba is no longer making any wheezing sounds. I've listened closely for a couple days, and he seems to be fine now


----------

